# Any Rome, Italy hotels offering Covid testing for getting back into US??



## Carolyn (May 31, 2022)

I have Marriott points, Chase points and Hilton points. However I would still pay cash just for the convenience of getting a pre-departure Covid test at the hotel. Does anyone have any recommendations? If so, what did they charge you for the Covid test?
Thanks!


----------



## Limace (May 31, 2022)

We just made an appointment at the nearest pharmacy when we flew back in March-we we’re in Siena but it’s the same nationwide, I believe. €20 each, printed results in 10 minutes. Easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodyv (Jun 1, 2022)

We had the same experience in February.  Just find a pharmacy nearby.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 4, 2022)

Or buy a set of BinaxNow AG kits from emed.com to take with..
its proctored online, so you can do it in your hotel room.
.


----------



## Tkhalaska (Jun 4, 2022)

We use Onpoint medical teleservice.  They proctor your test online as you perform it yourself and then email you a certificate.  Appointments are 24/7 and cost $15 per person, you supply the kit.  We used the free test kits the gov't provides.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Or buy a set of BinaxNow AG kits from emed.com to take with..
> its proctored online, so you can do it in your hotel room.
> .



That's what we did last week - super easy. https://store.emed.com/s/category/covid19-athome-test-with-verified-lab-report-emed/0ZG8c000000LZXk?gclid=CjwKCAjwy_aUBhACEiwA2IHHQE5tPRVFXMKTc2Ed0FdVAoRatJUQfH7jwnTS10z3RHwZ8Gzh4PyGcRoCkGUQAvD_BwE&c__results_layout_state={}

Also, we used Bonvoy points to stay at The Pantheon Iconic in Rome. It was lovely. We LOVED the location! https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hote...nic-rome-hotel-autograph-collection/overview/


----------



## elaine (Jun 6, 2022)

Tkhalaska said:


> We use Onpoint medical teleservice. They proctor your test online as you perform it yourself and then email you a certificate. Appointments are 24/7 and cost $15 per person, you supply the kit. We used the free test kits the gov't provides.


thanks--we have lots of Govt tests. This is a very cost-effective way to Covid test when in Europe to get on a cruise and then to fly home.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 11, 2022)

The Covid test requirement is now lifted to get back into the US, but Italy has substantial vax requirements for lots of things within the country.


----------

